# Donald Trump vieta l'ingresso ai migranti musulmani



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2017)

Il neo presidente statunitense *Donald Trump* ha firmato al *Pentagono *due atti per rafforzare l'esercito e proteggere gli USA dal terrorismo con una severa politica migratoria. Trump ha vietato l'ingresso negli Stati Uniti per 120 giorni a tutti i rifugiati (l'ammissione dei rifugiati fu voluta dal suo predecessore Barack Obama), per un tempo indeterminato quelli provenienti dalla *Siria *e per tre mesi agli immigrati provenienti da 7 paesi *musulmani*: Iran, Iraq, Libia, Somalia, Siria, Sudan e Yemen.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2017)

Trump uno di noi!!! 
Ad avercelo in Italia uno così, oppure al posto della Merkel che sta facendo solo disastri in Europa.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Gennaio 2017)

Profonda invidia, finalmente uno che pur con tutti i suoi difetti fa qualcosa che la gente vuole e mantiene le promesse.


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2017)

Mi sembra l'unico politico che sta facendo tutto ciò ha promesso in campagna elettorale. E lo sta facendo in tempi record.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi sembra l'unico politico che sta facendo tutto ciò ha promesso in campagna elettorale. E lo sta facendo in tempi record.



Secondo il NYT ha anche dato 30 giorni di tempo al Pentagono per ideare una strategia che cancelli dalla faccia della terra l'Isis, con l'utilizzo di truppe di terra in Siria e appoggio di Putin.


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo il NYT ha anche dato 30 giorni di tempo al Pentagono per ideare una strategia che cancelli dalla faccia della terra l'Isis, con l'utilizzo di truppe di terra in Siria e appoggio di Putin.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo il NYT ha anche dato 30 giorni di tempo al Pentagono per ideare una strategia che cancelli dalla faccia della terra l'Isis, con l'utilizzo di truppe di terra in Siria e appoggio di Putin.



Ho letto proprio ora sulla Repubblica che ha firmato questo provvedimento dei 30 giorni. Quindi è ufficiale.


----------



## wfiesso (29 Gennaio 2017)

nei denti a chi gli remava contro


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Gennaio 2017)

Hollande che ripete la solfa dell'accoglienza, ma i migranti bloccati al confine con la Francia ce li siamo sognati?


----------



## Doctore (29 Gennaio 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Hollande che ripete la solfa dell'accoglienza, ma i migranti bloccati al confine con la Francia ce li siamo sognati?



il pensiero forchielli esiste anche in ambito politico...i migranti al confine di ventimiglia non sono mai esistiti


----------



## Coripra (29 Gennaio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Trump uno di noi!!!
> Ad avercelo in Italia uno così, oppure al posto della Merkel che sta facendo solo disastri in Europa.



Se Trump fosse al posto della Merkel si metterebbe d'accordo con Austria e Svizzera ("costringendo" la Francia senza molti problemi) per costruire muri ai valichi dei nostri confini e ci lascerebbe al nostro destino.
Ottimo! Forse vi conviene emigrare in America subito... ah già, ma non vi farebbero entrare, a meno che non portiate là le vostre aziende manifatturiere... 
Trump, proprio uno di noi!


----------



## Kaw (29 Gennaio 2017)

Contrastare l'immigrazione clandestina e mettere un freno alle immigrazioni incontrollate, è un dovere che ogni governante dovrebbe avere nei confronti del proprio popolo, è qualcosa di assolutamente imprescindibile per la sostenibilità socio-economica di un paese (e nel caso europeo di un intero continente), ma questo "MuslimBan" di Trump non vedo che senso abbia.

Primo perchè non agisce alla radice dei veri problemi che causano questi flussi migratori, secondo perchè va a colpire anche chi ha pure un visto per entrare (il caso del regista iraniano che non potrà partecipare agli Oscar), e infine perchè anche a livello di propaganda rischia di essere un boomerang assai pericoloso...


----------



## Djici (29 Gennaio 2017)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Se Trump fosse al posto della Merkel si metterebbe d'accordo con Austria e Svizzera ("costringendo" la Francia senza molti problemi) per costruire muri ai valichi dei nostri confini e ci lascerebbe al nostro destino.
> Ottimo! Forse vi conviene emigrare in America subito... ah già, ma non vi farebbero entrare, a meno che non portiate là le vostre aziende manifatturiere...
> Trump, proprio uno di noi!



Tu lo stai immaginando tedesco e cosi non va bene per l'Italia ovviamente.
Cambia visione e immaginalo italiano.


----------



## wfiesso (29 Gennaio 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Hollande che ripete la solfa dell'accoglienza, ma i migranti bloccati al confine con la Francia ce li siamo sognati?



Tanto sono in Italia, che je frega a lui


----------



## wfiesso (29 Gennaio 2017)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Se Trump fosse al posto della Merkel si metterebbe d'accordo con Austria e Svizzera ("costringendo" la Francia senza molti problemi) per costruire muri ai valichi dei nostri confini e ci lascerebbe al nostro destino.
> Ottimo! Forse vi conviene emigrare in America subito... ah già, ma non vi farebbero entrare, a meno che non portiate là le vostre aziende manifatturiere...
> Trump, proprio uno di noi!



Perchè al posto della merkel? Perché non al posto dei pdioti che abbiamo qui?


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Gennaio 2017)

Sono trumpiano all'ennesimo livello e credo che fin'ora stia facendo incredibilmente bene, ma penso che questo ordine esecutivo sia troppo spinto, i respingimenti si possono fare ma devono avere criterio, perché ora si sta vietando l'ingresso a gente che vive in America da anni
Dovrà riparare


----------



## wfiesso (29 Gennaio 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Sono trumpiano all'ennesimo livello e credo che fin'ora stia facendo incredibilmente bene, ma penso che questo ordine esecutivo sia troppo spinto, i respingimenti si possono fare ma devono avere criterio, perché ora si sta vietando l'ingresso a gente che vive in America da anni
> Dovrà riparare



secondo me la cosa importante è il segnale che da con questa scelta, ha applicato la più drastica possibile, a calare il tiro si fa sempre in tempo. Comunque concordo che così è esagerata. Però immagina se succedesse in Italia, intanto metti la strizza a tutti, così molti clandestini se ne andranno di loro volontà.


----------



## Coripra (29 Gennaio 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Tu lo stai immaginando tedesco e cosi non va bene per l'Italia ovviamente.
> Cambia visione e immaginalo italiano.



Mi rifacevo al post che recitava "Se Trump fosse al posto della Merkel".
Se proprio me lo devo immaginare italiano mi sovviene uno che non è finito proprio bene in piazzale Loreto...


----------



## Miro (29 Gennaio 2017)

Regolare l'immigrazione è giusto, ma per me Trump con questo decreto ha risolto un "non-problema", visto che l'immigrazione da determinati Paesi è già sottoposta a severissimi controlli da parte delle autorità USA.
Oltretutto, ha bloccato il ritorno di stranieri regolarmente residenti negli Stati Uniti (!), ha reinasprito i rapporti con l'Iran vanificando il lavoro di riappacificazione di Obama (forse l'unica azione giusta fatta da Obama in politica estera) e si è "accidentalmente"  dimenticato di inserire nei Paesi bannati anche l'Arabia Saudita, che tanto per la cronaca era il Paese natale di quasi tutti i dirottatori dell'11 Settembre.
Come al solito, i veri protettori dell'ISIS, cioè i Paesi del Golfo, non sono stati toccati da questo decreto.
Pecunia non olet, direbbero i latini.


----------



## Coripra (29 Gennaio 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Perchè al posto della merkel? Perché non al posto dei pdioti che abbiamo qui?



Ribadisco quanto detto sopra: mi rifacevo all'affermazione precedente "Se Trump fosse al posto della Merkel ".

Comunque me ne esco dal thread... temo che da un momento all'altro arrivi un'"osanna" riguardo alla depenalizzazione del reato di violenza domestica in Russia dell'amicone Putin.

Io preferisco non dimenticare, e per questo mi sono guardato tre film sulla shoah (micidiale quello intitolato "Il figlio di Saul") e ripassato un po' di nozioni sullo sterminio degli ebrei da parte dei russi.
Cosa c'entra con Trump?
Nulla, ovviamente


----------



## Igniorante (29 Gennaio 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Hollande che ripete la solfa dell'accoglienza, ma i migranti bloccati al confine con la Francia ce li siamo sognati?



Esatto, poi proprio loro dovrebbero aver capito l'antifona, e invece...


----------



## Nicco (29 Gennaio 2017)

La mia poca stima verso il popolo americano si è esaurita a tempi record.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Gennaio 2017)

Fatto bene


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Gennaio 2017)

Comunque inutile che il primo ministro Canadese ed i suoi colleghi leader in Europa facciano la morale.

La verità è che questi immigrati e profughi non li vuole nessuno, manco i leader Europei. Anche la maggior parte della popolazione in Europa non vuole immigrati e profughi, solo che oh non si può certo andare in giro e dirlo altrimenti si è presi come razzisti. 
Nessuno vuole questa gente. C'è troppa rabbia, troppe spese per mantenerli troppi problemi sociali di integrazione. L'europa sta collassando.

Onestamente, questo provvedimento di Trump sembra più tanto per, ci sono troppe falle in questo decreto. Ad esempio mancano i Sauditi, emirati arabi nordafricani.. insomma tutti i paesi che Trump ha interessere economici. Ha fatto qualcosa certo ovvio, alla fine non è lui che comanda ma le lobby, i sauditi potrebbe mandare in bancarotta gli USA se a loro viene bloccata l'entrata. Però almeno ci sta provando dentro i limiti che ha. Ed almeno non si mette a fare il falso come il resto dei colleghi in Europa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2017)

Decreto con diverse imperfezioni,ma io lo vedo più che altro come una prova di forza di Donald. Sta mostrando a tutti che il tempo degli scherzi è finito.


----------



## prebozzio (29 Gennaio 2017)

Infatti Trump e quelli di "Americans First" sono tutti discendenti di Toro Seduto


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Gennaio 2017)

Vi eccitate per sta buffonata, ma i conti si faranno tra qualche anno, quando Trump avrà distrutto tutto ciò che ha costruito il politico che lo hanno preceduto.
Intanto mi godo i buoni rapporti che sta costruendo con Messico e Cina, 2 situazioni che, se vuole affrontare a muso duro, lo distruggeranno definitivamente come politico. Ottimo anche il cambio repentino nei confronti deill'Iran dopo vent'anni di faticosissima mediazione, una polvieriera che potrebbe risultare mille volte più pericolosa dell'Iraq o della Libia degli amici della Brexit. Però verso gli atei dell'Arabia Saudita si mantiene un altro trattamento, loro del resto, è risaputo, non hanno nulla a che fare con i fondi infiniti di cui godono l'Isis e compagnia cantante.
Infine l'ultimo elogio, ed il più sentito, va riservato al suo illuminato intervento a Marrakech: “global warming is a hoax perpetrated by the elite to make money and damage the U.S. economy – and America isn’t going to stand for it anymore”.
Buona fortuna ai vostri figli.


----------



## Miro (29 Gennaio 2017)

C'è anche da dire che in realtà Trump con questo decreto ha solo rafforzato una normativa già vigente da un anno inserendo tra i Paesi bannati anche Libia, Somalia e Yemen; il provvedimento infatti è stato adottato nel Febbraio 2016, quindi in piena amministrazione Obama, ma per la stampa è molto più semplice dire che Trump è brutto, cattivo e razzista.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Gennaio 2017)

Miro ha scritto:


> C'è anche da dire che in realtà Trump con questo decreto ha solo rafforzato una normativa già vigente da un anno inserendo tra i Paesi bannati anche Libia, Somalia e Yemen; il provvedimento infatti è stato adottato nel Febbraio 2016, quindi in piena amministrazione Obama, ma per la stampa è molto più semplice dire che Trump è brutto, cattivo e razzista.



O forse è il contrario? Ovvero a Trump fa comodo prendersi certi meriti. 
Tra l'altro mi pare che i divieti non fossero così restrittivi come quelli imposti dal nuovo presidente e un conto è accettare una decisione del congresso (fortemente influenzata dalle lobby ebraiche e di estrema destra), un conto è promuoverle apertamente in quanto leader.
E comunque la situazione con l'Iran stava migliorando per la prima volta da trent'anni a questa parte, vedremo adesso come andrà a finire.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> O forse è il contrario? Ovvero a Trump fa comodo prendersi certi meriti.
> Tra l'altro mi pare che i divieti non fossero così restrittivi come quelli imposti dal nuovo presidente e un conto è accettare una decisione del congresso (fortemente influenzata dalle lobby ebraiche e di estrema destra), un conto è promuoverle apertamente in quanto leader.
> E comunque la situazione con l'Iran stava migliorando per la prima volta da trent'anni a questa parte, vedremo adesso come andrà a finire.



Anche perché, se non sbaglio, con Obama il congresso era a maggioranza repubblicana.


----------



## Miro (29 Gennaio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> O forse è il contrario? Ovvero a Trump fa comodo prendersi certi meriti.
> Tra l'altro mi pare che i divieti non fossero così restrittivi come quelli imposti dal nuovo presidente e un conto è accettare una decisione del congresso (fortemente influenzata dalle lobby ebraiche e di estrema destra), un conto è promuoverle apertamente in quanto leader.
> E comunque la situazione con l'Iran stava migliorando per la prima volta da trent'anni a questa parte, vedremo adesso come andrà a finire.



Trump sta semplicemente tenendo fede alle sue promesse elettorali, belle o brutte che siano; so che fa strano visto che nessun politico mantiene le promesse, ma è così.  non gli fa certo comodo.
La cosa veramente disgustosa è che i media fan di tutto per screditarlo indipendemente da ciò che fa o fanno disinformazione. Ad esempio per questo decreto non ho visto un articolo da parte dei maggiori media in cui si indicava che queste restrizioni erano già in atto.

Sempre parlando di presidenti costretti ad accettare la volontà del Congresso, anche qui nessuno ha mai fatto notare che i "paladini della libertà contro il mostro Trump" cioè Obama e la Clinton nel 2006 approvarono, come membri del Congresso, il Secure Fence Act che rafforzava la sicurezza al confine USA - Messico con la costruzione altri centinaia di chilometri di muri e recinzioni, e sempre nessun media ha mai fatto notare che il via libera alla costruzione del muro fu dato nel 1994 da Bill Clinton.


----------



## vota DC (29 Gennaio 2017)

Miro ha scritto:


> Regolare l'immigrazione è giusto, ma per me Trump con questo decreto ha risolto un "non-problema", visto che l'immigrazione da determinati Paesi è già sottoposta a severissimi controlli da parte delle autorità USA.
> Oltretutto, ha bloccato il ritorno di stranieri regolarmente residenti negli Stati Uniti (!), ha reinasprito i rapporti con l'Iran vanificando il lavoro di riappacificazione di Obama (forse l'unica azione giusta fatta da Obama in politica estera) e si è "accidentalmente"  dimenticato di inserire nei Paesi bannati anche l'Arabia Saudita, che tanto per la cronaca era il Paese natale di quasi tutti i dirottatori dell'11 Settembre.
> Come al solito, i veri protettori dell'ISIS, cioè i Paesi del Golfo, non sono stati toccati da questo decreto.
> Pecunia non olet, direbbero i latini.



Ma infatti non cambia niente. Gli USA sono già in guerra con quei paesi. Contro l'Iran effettuano bombardamenti chirurgici contro le strutture scientifiche solo che gli iraniani fingono di non vedere per evitare rogne. Contro gli altri sono invece bombardamenti pesanti solo che vengono taciuti dai media. Contro lo Yemen non c'è solo il bombardamento ma anche l'embargo di qualsiasi genere compresi i prodotti alimentari, embargo voluto dall'ONU e dalla commissione dei diritti umani che è presieduta dall'Arabia Saudita.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Gennaio 2017)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Se Trump fosse al posto della Merkel si metterebbe d'accordo con Austria e Svizzera ("costringendo" la Francia senza molti problemi) per costruire muri ai valichi dei nostri confini e ci lascerebbe al nostro destino.
> Ottimo! Forse vi conviene emigrare in America subito... ah già, ma non vi farebbero entrare, a meno che non portiate là le vostre aziende manifatturiere...
> Trump, proprio uno di noi!



No, non so come tu possa avere sta opinione: Trump ha più volte detto che l'Europa ha un grande problema coi migranti e che deve difendere i confini. Ha pure fermato il TTP che era una disgrazia, sta già facendo tanto per noi, ha a cuore tutto l'Occidente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2017)

Altra cosa: qualcuno ricorda proteste,tumulti e urla al razzismohhhhh!!!11!!!! quando Obama bloccò l'immigrazione di rifugiati iracheni per *sei mesi* nel 2011?
Io no.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Gennaio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Altra cosa: qualcuno ricorda proteste,tumulti e urla al razzismohhhhh!!!11!!!! quando Obama bloccò l'immigrazione di rifugiati iracheni per *sei mesi* nel 2011?
> Io no.



Perchè sono tumulti organizzati dalla sinistra, da Soros, dalle ONG, che muovono i propri fili, pagano i dimostranti e attivisti.
Un'altra cosa buona che farà Trump è il defunding di queste ONG.


----------



## vota DC (29 Gennaio 2017)

Per il momento gli elmetti bianchi presenti in zone controllate da al nusra ma non nei territori curdi o governativi (ci sono enclave circondate dall'isis) sono candidati all'Oscar dopo che è fallita la candidatura al nobel per la pace, hai voglia prima di togliere i fondi.


----------



## juventino (29 Gennaio 2017)

Francamente mi sembra una cosa fatta "tanto per", che dia un contentino ai suoi elettori. Piuttosto sono curioso di vedere come gestirà i rapporti con la Cina.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Gennaio 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> No, non so come tu possa avere sta opinione: Trump ha più volte detto che l'Europa ha un grande problema coi migranti e che deve difendere i confini. Ha pure fermato il TTP che era una disgrazia, sta già facendo tanto per noi, ha a cuore tutto l'Occidente.



Effettivamente il trattato trans-pacifico che regola i rapporti tra Asia e America a noi interessa particolarmente. Grazie Trump


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Gennaio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo il NYT ha anche dato 30 giorni di tempo al Pentagono per ideare una strategia che cancelli dalla faccia della terra l'Isis, con l'utilizzo di truppe di terra in Siria e appoggio di Putin.



Molti sostengono che con un massiccio intervento di terra L'ISIS sarebbe sgominato e reso inerme in poche settimane..

Certo, poi sarà da vedere come gestire la fase successiva con la dispersione dei cani sciolti..

Credo sia chiaro a tutti che con il rompete le righe là da loro qui avremo la ripercussione di alcuni attentati..


----------



## Eziomare (30 Gennaio 2017)

Aaaaah come mai gli stati terroristici Arabia e Pakistan non figurano nel novero?


----------



## Miro (30 Gennaio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Aaaaah come mai gli stati terroristici Arabia e Pakistan non figurano nel novero?



A parziale "discolpa" di Trump, bisogna dire che neanche i suoi predecessori si sono azzardati a incrinare i rapporti con questi Paesi; evidentemente il guadagno geopolitico per gli USA di avere degli alleati in quella zona è troppo prezioso.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Gennaio 2017)

A me terrorizza come quanti utenti nei social siano contenti di questi divieti, del muro.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Gennaio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> A me terrorizza come quanti utenti nei social siano contenti di questi divieti, del muro.



A me terrorizza chi è a favore dell'UE e delle politiche che hanno messo in ginocchio certi paesi costringendoli ad applicare certi metodi.


----------



## SecondoRosso (30 Gennaio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> A me terrorizza come quanti utenti nei social siano contenti di questi divieti, del muro.



Ma non solo nei social... Il problema principale è l'aver gestito male tutta la faccenda immigrazione che ha portato molta gente ad esser stufa e a tollerare persino misure così appariscenti e drastiche come quelle di Trump o, riportando il caso in Europa, il continuo accrescimento dei sostenitori di estrema destra come possono essere Salvini o la Le Pen.


----------



## SecondoRosso (30 Gennaio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A me terrorizza chi è a favore dell'UE e delle politiche che hanno messo in ginocchio certi paesi costringendoli ad applicare certi metodi.



L'UE di per sé non è un male, però come hai scritto una politica fiscale e monetaria a favore esclusivamente della Germania non può logicamente andar bene ad altri tipi di economie, portandole al collasso.
Anche il fatto dell'uscita dell'Inghilterra dall' Unione deve far riflettere!


----------



## Igniorante (30 Gennaio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> A me terrorizza come quanti utenti nei social siano contenti di questi divieti, del muro.



L'immigrazione (incontrollata) è diventato un enorme problema in questi anni, per mille motivi e strascichi che si porta dietro...fosse stata una cosa gestita bene e controllata come si deve, nulla da dire, ma vista l'incompetenza (probabilmente spesso anche convenienza) di chi ci governa, pare proprio che ormai le uniche soluzioni siano quelle più drastiche messe in atto da Trump, quantomeno per migliorare la situazione al più presto.
Poi nulla vieta di allentare la morsa più avanti, quando sia a livello legislativo che sul campo ci sarà più organizzazione nel gestire i flussi di migranti.
Questo è quello che dovrebbe esser fatto, almeno secondo me.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Gennaio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> L'immigrazione (incontrollata) è diventato un enorme problema in questi anni, per mille motivi e strascichi che si porta dietro...fosse stata una cosa gestita bene e controllata come si deve, nulla da dire, ma vista l'incompetenza (probabilmente spesso anche convenienza) di chi ci governa, pare proprio che ormai le uniche soluzioni siano quelle più drastiche messe in atto da Trump, quantomeno per migliorare la situazione al più presto.
> Poi nulla vieta di allentare la morsa più avanti, quando sia a livello legislativo che sul campo ci sarà più organizzazione nel gestire i flussi di migranti.
> Questo è quello che dovrebbe esser fatto, almeno secondo me.



.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Gennaio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> A me terrorizza come quanti utenti nei social siano contenti di questi divieti, del muro.



Io proverei a chiedermi come mai si è arrivati a questo. 

Il problema è che la risposta a questa domanda sarà la solita che non porterà a nulla se non inasprire il clima, ovvero: "gente ignorante e bla bla bla". Sarà anche vero, ma non è quello il motivo reale. Gente ignorante e scema c'è dall'alba dei tempi ed è comunque il 90% della popolazione mondiale

Si confondono i sintomi con le cause, con conseguenze sempre peggiori. Trump non è il problema, ma è un effetto di un problema a monte.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2017)

Vedo che Renzipubblica si è presa particolarmente a cuore la vicenda, con i loro titoli cubitali sembra sia scoppiata la terza guerra mondiale


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Gennaio 2017)

Questo primo ministro del Canada mi sta davvero stufando onestamente.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Gennaio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questo primo ministro del Canada mi sta davvero stufando onestamente.



Ho appena letto che nell'attentato contro la moschea in canada sono coinvolti un tizio marocchino e un altro di origine araba, erano già li a farsi le seghe sperando in un attentato di qualche nazionalista pazzo e a dare la colpa a trump pure di questo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Gennaio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Aaaaah come mai gli stati terroristici Arabia e Pakistan non figurano nel novero?



Perché la lista di paesi è stata compilata dalla presidenza Obama,ma ovviamente nessuno lo dice.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Gennaio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> A me terrorizza come quanti utenti nei social siano contenti di questi divieti, del muro.



A me preoccupa gente che davanti ad un problema serio che non sanno come risolvere si nascondono dietro slogan vuoti e invece di proporre soluzioni si girano dall'altra parte e fanno finta di nulla..


----------



## martinmilan (30 Gennaio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A me preoccupa gente che davanti ad un problema serio che non sanno come risolvere si nascondono dietro slogan vuoti e invece di proporre soluzioni si girano dall'altra parte e fanno finta di nulla..


.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (30 Gennaio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Effettivamente il trattato trans-pacifico che regola i rapporti tra Asia e America a noi interessa particolarmente. Grazie Trump



Certo che interessa anche il TTP, ma blocca anche il TTIP, tranquillo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (30 Gennaio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Perché la lista di paesi è stata compilata dalla presidenza Obama,ma ovviamente nessuno lo dice.



Infatti, era la lista dei Paesi con cui c'era la "convenzione profughi", ovviamente dal Pakistan e dall'Arabia o altri Paesi non partono profughi.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Gennaio 2017)

*Boldrini su Facebook: "Provvedimenti di Trump allarmanti".*


----------



## 666psycho (30 Gennaio 2017)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Ribadisco quanto detto sopra: mi rifacevo all'affermazione precedente "Se Trump fosse al posto della Merkel ".
> 
> Comunque me ne esco dal thread... temo che da un momento all'altro arrivi un'"osanna" riguardo alla depenalizzazione del reato di violenza domestica in Russia dell'amicone Putin.
> 
> ...



Meno male che esiste gente come te... oltre che un forum milanista mi sembra di essere in un forum fascista...


----------



## Miro (30 Gennaio 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto che nell'attentato contro la moschea in canada sono coinvolti un tizio marocchino e un altro di origine araba, erano già li a farsi le seghe sperando in un attentato di qualche nazionalista pazzo e a dare la colpa a trump pure di questo.



Potresti linkarmi in privato dove lo hai letto? su tutti i siti di informazione non vedo riferimenti all'etnia dei terroristi.



FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Infatti, era la lista dei Paesi con cui c'era la "convenzione profughi", ovviamente dal Pakistan e dall'Arabia o altri Paesi non partono profughi.



Di profughi pakistani in Italia ne arrivano a fiotte, altroché.


----------



## vota DC (30 Gennaio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> A me terrorizza come quanti utenti nei social siano contenti di questi divieti, del muro.



Abolito obamacare e nessuno gli frega niente, si continua il muro contro i narcos messicani e adunate oceaniche per protestare.
In Italia abolito articolo 18 e nessuno ha protestato, ma vuoi vedere che se tolgono la gestione dei clandestini alle cooperative si riempiono le piazze?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Gennaio 2017)

Miro ha scritto:


> Potresti linkarmi in privato dove lo hai letto? su tutti i siti di informazione non vedo riferimenti all'etnia dei terroristi.



Era sul corriere, si parlava di un ragazzo marocchino e di un altro tizio di generiche origini arabe che urlavano allah akbar

Edit

Ho ricontrollato ora e hanno aggiornato la notizia, a quanto pare è stata rilasciata della gente e si parla di uno studente canadese come esecutore materiale del gesto.


Mi sa che ora ci sarà un casino totale sui media


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (30 Gennaio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> A me terrorizza come quanti utenti nei social siano contenti di questi divieti, del muro.



Guarda che a quelli del tuo partito, gli ex-comunisti o neo-comunisti, non hanno mai organizzato proteste contro il muro di Berlino o la cortina di ferro.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Gennaio 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Guarda che a quelli del tuo partito, gli ex-comunisti o neo-comunisti, non hanno mai organizzato proteste contro il muro di Berlino o la cortina di ferro.



Sei in grado di non etichettare le persone?
Il tuo parallelo tra il muro di Berlino e quello che Trump vuole far pagare ai messicani è agghiacciante. Mi pare tu sia fortemente disinformato, almeno sulla storia moderna.


----------



## Doctore (30 Gennaio 2017)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Abolito obamacare e nessuno gli frega niente, si continua il muro contro i narcos messicani e adunate oceaniche per protestare.
> In Italia abolito articolo 18 e nessuno ha protestato, ma vuoi vedere che se tolgono la gestione dei clandestini alle cooperative si riempiono le piazze?


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2017)

A chi è contro la decisione di Trump, dico: preferite questo schifo?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> A chi è contro la decisione di Trump, dico: preferite questo schifo?




C'è un interessante articolo sulla versione online della stampa a proposito del business dietro ste cose di finta carità, metto il titolo giusto per dare risalto, se lo cercate on line lo trovate subito digitando il titolo dell'articolo sotto spoiler



Anticipazione (Spoiler)











Interessante la frase "l'unico aiuto utile è quello che uccide l'aiuto"


----------



## juventino (31 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> A chi è contro la decisione di Trump, dico: preferite questo schifo?



Se vogliamo parlare del modo disgustoso in cui l'accoglienza dei clandestini (che sarebbe il caso di smettere di chiamare migranti visto che gli immigrati entrano in un paese in modo regolare, non in massa sui barconi) è gestita in Italia allora, almeno nel mio caso, sfondate un portone spalancato. Le coop poi già di per se sono LO SCHIFO, figuriamoci quando devono gestire questioni così delicate.
Tuttavia visto che parliamo degli USA, un contesto diametralmente opposto penso non ci siamo problemi ad ammettere che questo provvedimento appare alquanto raffazzonato e buttato a caso, a prescindere da come uno la può pensare.


----------



## Jaqen (31 Gennaio 2017)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Abolito obamacare e nessuno gli frega niente, si continua il muro contro i narcos messicani e adunate oceaniche per protestare.
> In Italia abolito articolo 18 e nessuno ha protestato, ma vuoi vedere che se tolgono la gestione dei clandestini alle cooperative si riempiono le piazze?



Cosa c'entra con quanto detto da me?


----------



## Jaqen (31 Gennaio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sei in grado di non etichettare le persone?
> Il tuo parallelo tra il muro di Berlino e quello che Trump vuole far pagare ai messicani è agghiacciante. Mi pare tu sia fortemente disinformato, almeno sulla storia moderna.



Lascia perdere.


----------



## martinmilan (31 Gennaio 2017)

-Espellere tutti i non regolari.E devono trovare i soldi per farlo.
-Controllare le coste con satellite preventivamente e non farli nemmeno partire ed istituire campi di ''filtraggio''vicino alle loro coste per chi ha diritto a venire e chi no.
-In caso riuscissero a bypassare questi controlli e arrivassero col barcone,sequestrare per sempre la barca e arresto di 5 anni per il capitano.Non una pacca e via lasciandolo tornare indietro col barcone.
-Hanno diritto a venire solo quelli che scappano realmente dalla guerra.Stop.
Ci sono quartieri ormai in tutte le città che sono diventati ghetti molto pericolosi,sempre più affollati..Sono stufo marcio.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (31 Gennaio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Perché la lista di paesi è stata compilata dalla presidenza Obama,ma ovviamente nessuno lo dice.



TRVMP: “Il mio decreto è molto simile a quello fatto da Barack Obama nel 2011 quando bloccò i visti a tutti i rifugiati dall'Iraq per sei mesi, ma anche questo i media non lo dicono”. Come non dicono che “le sette nazioni identificate dal decreto sono le stesse sette nazioni individuate come 'pericolose' dal Governo Obama".


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (31 Gennaio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Vi eccitate per sta buffonata, ma i conti si faranno tra qualche anno, quando Trump avrà distrutto tutto ciò che ha costruito il politico che lo hanno preceduto.
> Intanto mi godo i buoni rapporti che sta costruendo con Messico e Cina, 2 situazioni che, se vuole affrontare a muso duro, lo distruggeranno definitivamente come politico. Ottimo anche il cambio repentino nei confronti deill'Iran dopo vent'anni di faticosissima mediazione, una polvieriera che potrebbe risultare mille volte più pericolosa dell'Iraq o della Libia degli amici della Brexit. Però verso gli atei dell'Arabia Saudita si mantiene un altro trattamento, loro del resto, è risaputo, non hanno nulla a che fare con i fondi infiniti di cui godono l'Isis e compagnia cantante.
> Infine l'ultimo elogio, ed il più sentito, va riservato al suo illuminato intervento a Marrakech: “global warming is a hoax perpetrated by the elite to make money and damage the U.S. economy – and America isn’t going to stand for it anymore”.
> *Buona fortuna ai vostri figli.*



Ah perchè l' UE e i partiti social-democratici stanno garantendo un bel futuro, e un bel presente, in Italia come in Grecia. Mi domando poi che interesse possa avere un Italiano nei confronti della Cina. Sarà perchè la Cina rispetta l'ambiente e i diritti umani, quindi è giusto comprare i loro prodotti, e tassare i nostri prodotti perchè siamo cattivi e inquiniamo.


----------



## Stex (31 Gennaio 2017)

BO ci sono 16 paesi nei quali gli israeliani non possono entrare... ma nessuno ne parla. 
Trump sta solo facendo quello che dovrebbe fare qualunque capo di stato normale, salvaguardare il suo popolo, se lo faceva Obama era giusto lo fa Trump no.


----------



## wfiesso (31 Gennaio 2017)

Stex ha scritto:


> BO ci sono 16 paesi nei quali gli israeliani non possono entrare... ma nessuno ne parla.
> Trump sta solo facendo quello che dovrebbe fare qualunque capo di stato normale, salvaguardare il suo popolo, se lo faceva Obama era giusto lo fa Trump no.



Standing ovation


----------



## martinmilan (31 Gennaio 2017)

Stex ha scritto:


> BO ci sono 16 paesi nei quali gli israeliani non possono entrare... ma nessuno ne parla.
> Trump sta solo facendo quello che dovrebbe fare qualunque capo di stato normale, salvaguardare il suo popolo, se lo faceva Obama era giusto lo fa Trump no.



.


----------



## vota DC (31 Gennaio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra con quanto detto da me?



Che sei terrorizzato di chi solidarizza con un provvedimento che non li riguarda personalmente quando dall'altra parte c'è chi non muove un dito per provvedimenti che li danneggiano direttamente ma è pronto a marciare e indignarsi a comando, è questo il vero pericolo, è tipico delle sette religiose stile scientology.


----------



## Jaqen (31 Gennaio 2017)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Che sei terrorizzato di chi solidarizza con un provvedimento che non li riguarda personalmente quando dall'altra parte c'è chi non muove un dito per provvedimenti che li danneggiano direttamente ma è pronto a marciare e indignarsi a comando, è questo il vero pericolo, è tipico delle sette religiose stile scientology.



Che ne sai di quello che penso io riguardo altro? Cosa me ne frega degli altri?


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Gennaio 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ah perchè l' UE e i partiti social-democratici stanno garantendo un bel futuro, e un bel presente, in Italia come in Grecia. Mi domando poi che interesse possa avere un Italiano nei confronti della Cina.



La Cina detiene, insieme al Giappone, gran parte del debito degli Stati Uniti, ovvero del Paese militarmente ed economicamente più potente al mondo. Ora, secondo te, è intelligente andare a muso duro contro i Cinesi? Tra l'altro per una "stupidata" come la questione Taiwan.



FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Sarà perchè la Cina rispetta l'ambiente e i diritti umani, quindi è giusto comprare i loro prodotti, e tassare i nostri prodotti perchè siamo cattivi e inquiniamo.



Citazione di Salvini?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Febbraio 2017)




----------



## vota DC (1 Febbraio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Cosa me ne frega degli altri?





Jaqen ha scritto:


> A me *terrorizza* come quanti utenti nei social siano contenti di questi divieti, del muro.






Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La Cina detiene, insieme al Giappone, gran parte del debito degli Stati Uniti, ovvero del Paese militarmente ed economicamente più potente al mondo. Ora, secondo te, è intelligente andare a muso duro contro i Cinesi? Tra l'altro per una "stupidata" come la questione Taiwan.



Ai sovrani medievali e rinascimentali (che erano molto più spendaccioni e inefficaci degli USA) è andata bene rispetto ai banchieri.


----------



## Doctore (1 Febbraio 2017)

Stex ha scritto:


> BO ci sono 16 paesi nei quali gli israeliani non possono entrare... ma nessuno ne parla.
> Trump sta solo facendo quello che dovrebbe fare qualunque capo di stato normale, salvaguardare il suo popolo, se lo faceva Obama era giusto lo fa Trump no.



perche i sostenitori radical chic danno per scontato che i medio orientali sono una razza inferiore e quindi a loro è permesso violare qualsiasi diritto.


----------

